# MAC - POP eyeshadow swatches



## Susanne (Jan 29, 2010)

Please post all your *POP eyeshadow* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pictures belong to breezybabe89, starfck, Flaminbird and Shadowy Lady*


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breezybabe89* 

 
_



_

 
*(clockwise starting from the red one at the top): Red Brick, Goldenrod, Sunny Spot, Lucky Green, Winkle, Atlantic Blue, Vibrant Grape, and Free to Be. *

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starfck* 

 
_swatches i took at the mac store today i forgot to swatch free to be though sorry! and this was after about 30 min. to an hour ; no base was used 



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_Lucky green 









_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Lucky Green comparison swatches (on NW25/30 skin with no base)




Left to right: Chartreuse, Golden Olive, Lucky Green, Rated R_


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 29, 2010)

NW20 skintone, natural light:


----------



## jennifer. (Jan 29, 2010)

nc25, taken w/ flash:


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 29, 2010)

Lucky Green and Lucky Green compared to Kat Von D's Birdcage


----------



## starfck (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Leila_Lei (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_how is lucky green compared to bio green?_


----------



## tthelwell (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Leila_Lei (Feb 3, 2010)

Lucky Green, Free to Be, Sunny Spot and Winkle


----------



## Susanne (Feb 6, 2010)

_First row_: Atlantic Blue, Winkle, Electric Eel, Vibrant Grape

_Second row_: Canary Yellow, Bright Sunshine, Goldenrod, Free To Be

_Third Row_: Sunny Spot, Lucky Green, Lime, Orange, Red Brick


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2010)

*Thank you Abbyquack!*






 t o b: Red Brick, Free to Be, Lucky Green, Atlantic Blue, Winkle, Goldenrod, Sunny Spot






 Red Brick, Free to Be, Lucky Green, Atlantic Blue






 Winkle, Goldenrod, Sunnyspot






 Sunny Spot (I was trying to get a good pic of it, though nothing was really turning out with my iphone camera. But it is a bright yellow when swatched on NC20)


----------

